# 2 dying trees- i Douglas fir, 1 (blue?)spruce



## tlyell (Apr 22, 2012)

we have 2 dying trees in our yard that were healthy just a couple of years ago. On both, one a fir, one a spruce, the branches are going bare from the bottom up. Upper sections seem ok. No sign of insects, no change in treatment, neither near a road, neither ever near fertilizer or poison (we bought the house 5 yrs. ago from an organic farmer).
Are there diseases hitting trees in upstate NY (near VT border)? Anyhting we can do?
thanks.


----------



## Jace (Apr 23, 2012)

tlyell said:


> we have 2 dying trees in our yard that were healthy just a couple of years ago. On both, one a fir, one a spruce, the branches are going bare from the bottom up. Upper sections seem ok. No sign of insects, no change in treatment, neither near a road, neither ever near fertilizer or poison (we bought the house 5 yrs. ago from an organic farmer).
> Are there diseases hitting trees in upstate NY (near VT border)? Anyhting we can do?
> thanks.




Sounds like rhizosphera needlecast, (or atleast some type of needlecast). That is best treated with Chlorothalonil once at bud break and two more times following, IF my memory serves me accurately(label will tell). However, you would definately need to find out for sure what it is for certain before treating it. There are other guys that can tell you a WHOLE lot better than me that will likely reply, just havent saw the thread yet.
A sample twig sent to a plant lab should tell for sure. 
Do you have any photos, including close up needle photos (just above the dead area)?


----------



## mrkcruzr (May 5, 2012)

I would say that sounds exactly like needlecast, which is fairly common here in the Capital Area. If you plan on battling the disease these next 2 weeks are vital in getting your first application complete. I know Saratoga Springs Douglas Firs will be ready this week, so your trees should be fairly close if not the same. If you can not handle the treatment please contact a Certified Arborist that has the equipment to treat them ; )


----------

